# ¡Style Black en México!



## Hypathya (Oct 2, 2009)

Para todas [email protected] MAC [email protected] [email protected]






 por las fechas de arrivo de la colección Style Black a México les tengo excelentes noticias 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Acabo de hablar al mostrador de PH Perisur y me dicen que debe de llegar alrededor del 10 de Octubre. 

¡No puedo esperar! Estoy que me muero de envidia de todas las chicas alrededor del planeta que ya tienen en sus manos productos de esta colección. 

Sin embargo, en le pro store de Perisur fingieron demencia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Esperando que esta información sea de utilidad,

Eugenia.


----------



## Purple (Oct 3, 2009)

Que padre que pronto les va a llegar esta colección! La verdad yo solo compre 2 productos, el Volcanic ash exfoliator y la Volcanic ash thermal mask y la verdad me encanto el exfoliador, no lo pude comprar el año pasado cuando salió a la venta y casi me daba de topes contra la pared, porque todos los comentarios en specktra, youtube, temptalia, y livejournal de quienes lo habian comprado mencionaban que era buenisimo, y tenían mucha razón,...me encantó! La mascarilla la compré porque se agotó en linea a los 2 dias de haber salido la coleccion, entonces fui de compras a San Diego la semana pasada, y como ahi la tenian, decidi comprarla para ver si tambien hacia maravillas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y  si me gustó mucho, asi que si dudan en comprarla no lo piensen mucho porque por aca fue lo primero que se agotó.


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Que padre que pronto les va a llegar esta colección! La verdad yo solo compre 2 productos, el Volcanic ash exfoliator y la Volcanic ash thermal mask y la verdad me encanto el exfoliador, no lo pude comprar el año pasado cuando salió a la venta y casi me daba de topes contra la pared, porque todos los comentarios en specktra, youtube, temptalia, y livejournal de quienes lo habian comprado mencionaban que era buenisimo, y tenían mucha razón,...me encantó! La mascarilla la compré porque se agotó en linea a los 2 dias de haber salido la coleccion, entonces fui de compras a San Diego la semana pasada, y como ahi la tenian, decidi comprarla para ver si tambien hacia maravillas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y  si me gustó mucho, asi que si dudan en comprarla no lo piensen mucho porque por aca fue lo primero que se agotó._

 
¡Gracias por el tip! La verdad si estaban en mi wishlist.


----------



## bgajon (Oct 8, 2009)

Hoy acabo de hablar a MAC PRO Parque Delta y Perisur y me dijeron que mañana ya estará a la venta Style Black!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YUPI!!! Espero que si traigan la colección con todo y la mascarilla y el exfoliador.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De todas formas yo mañana me doy una vuelta y si encuentro algo les cuento


----------



## Purple (Oct 9, 2009)

A mi me encantaron la mascarilla y el exfoliante, sobre todo éste último te deja padrisima la piel, estoy pensando en comprar un backup, por si no lo vuelven a poner a la venta con alguna otra colección.


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 9, 2009)

¡Ya tengo Style Black! Todo está super padre. ¡Soy tan feliz! Gracias a Bianca pasé hoy y encontré casi todo. Lo único que me faltó fueron los glimerglass Black Fire y Bling Black. Ya no los tenían ni en Mac Pro Perisur ni en PH Perisur. Sin embargo como en el transcurso de la semana debe llegar la colección (hoy pasé por la mañana a Liverpool Insurgentes) al resto de los mostradores de Liverpool, voy a darme una vuelta al rededor del miércoles a ver si tengo suerte.


----------



## bgajon (Oct 10, 2009)

Que bueno q encontraste casi todo!! Yo fui hoy sábado y en Parque Delta ya no tenían el Black greasepaint stick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pero en Perisur si lo tienen así que iré hoy mismo por él. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 También compre los dos esmaltes y young punk que era la única sombra q llamó mi atención. Ninguno de los glimmerglasses me encantó y pues ya... 
¿Pero que creen?  También llegó lo de Dsquared2 y de ahí compre V greasepaint stick. Preguntenle a los maquillistas ya que los tienen es sus cajones muy bonitos guardaditos. 
Así que apúrense porque las cosas están volando....


----------



## bgajon (Oct 10, 2009)

Fuí a Perisur y nada de black greasepaint stick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pero.... hablé a Liverpool de Insurgentes y me dijeron que les estaba llegando mercancía nueva. Entre mañana y el lúnes ya tienen afuera las nuevas colecciones. Así que ahí debo poder encontrar mi deseado greasepaint. Lo único es que al usar el probador comprobé que tiene brillitos morados y me pongo a pensar que con V greasepaint es suficiente ya que es morado ¿o no? Yo sé que para las adictas nunca es suficiente pero a ver que medito con la almohada. Otra cosa es que el lip glass so this season está padrísimo y creo que funciona muy bien con esta temporada de tonos morados sobre todo para oscurecer labiales que ya tengas. 
Espero q esta info. les sirva


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 11, 2009)

Pues yo sí perdí la cabeza con esta colección 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Cuando mi marido llegó el viernes por la tarde, me encontró extremadamente eufórica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, hasta tuve que tomarme una siestecita después de toda la energía vertida después de mis compritas de maquillaje por la mañana. 

Compré en el Pro Store de Perisur las 4 MES, los 2 Mattenes, Black Night (por pura obsesión) y el glimerglass Blackware. Gracias a Lulú de PH Perisur, que me consiguió Bling Black, ya sólo me falta Blackfire para estar en paz. Al final ya no compré ni la mascarilla ni el VAE. Aún lo estoy pensando, la verdad adoro mi Pore Minimizing Thermal-active skin refiner de Clinique y mi mascarilla de azufre de DDF. Tampoco compré ninguno de los esmaltes, tengo tres negros de Chanel así como Cosmic Violine, también de Chanel, que hace unos efectos más intensos al ponerlo sobre los negros que los que obtienes con los esmaltes de esta colección.

Anoche, al salir con mi marido me dí el gusto de estrenar el Greasepaint stick negro y Guilt by Association. No podía sentirme más dichosa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Por otra parte, es verdad que ya llegó DSquared2, Fall Trend y Dazzleglass cremes al Pro Store de Perisur, en PH aún no los tenían. Así que también compré los Greasepaint sticks V y B, Lip erase en Dim, Feline y Amorous Dazzleglass cremes. Están todos hermosos, pero yo sólo compré ese, pues era el que menos se parecía a otros glosses que ya tengo. Desde que mi mamá me regaló un Levres Scintilliantes en Eclat de Chanel hace ya varios años, soy una adicta y tengo practicamente todos los tonos que han salido así que me cuesta encontrar tonos que me emocionen en otras lineas. Es esa razón por la que al final quiero tener los tres glimmerglasses, porque son diferentes.

Deseo de corazón que todas ustedes encuentren lo que desean (las nuevas colecciónes Black Style, DSquared2, Fall Trend y Dazzleglass cremes llegan esta semana a los mostradores) y que lo disfruten muchísimo.


----------



## bgajon (Oct 13, 2009)

Ya tengo mi deseado greasepaint stick negro y caí en la tentación del MES GBA...soy de lo peor!!! Pero he visto tantas fotos del día con esta sombra que tenía que tenerla. Así que yupi!!! Está saciada mi necesidad de Style Black.... Ahora a esperar los holiday sets


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 14, 2009)

Aún no tengo blackfire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoy fuí a Liverpool Insurgentes y aún nada de Black Style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me dijeron que para mañana o el viernes.


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 14, 2009)

¡Muchas felicidades Bianca! ¡Qué disfrutes tus compritas!


----------



## bgajon (Oct 15, 2009)

Yo compré los últimos 2 artículos en Liverpool de Insurgentes. Hable varios días y el mismo chavo, Omar, me contestaba y que se apiada de mi y me vende clandestinamente lo que quería, jajajajaja!!!!
Me dijo que era venta secreta ya que no podían vender nada hasta tener los exhibidores pero que ya tenían el producto. Así que Hypathya pregunta por OMAR y dile que te enteraste que era el angelito de las adictas a MAC, jajajaja!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que pronto encuentres lo que te falte


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 15, 2009)

¡Muchísimas gracias Bianca por el tip!


----------

